# churches



## daveycrockett (Jul 18, 2012)

anyone ever recieve help from a church? some places will freely but others will shut the door. i remember when i was about 13 a priest woke me up "cant sleep here" but have off and on since some will help you tremendously and others not at all.i was in lexington kentucky about a week or two ago and was asking for some help but being turned down by almost every one (sometimes this happens in larger cities where there is a large homeless population) so igot to this one church an dwas told if iwant to talk to the preist come back at two oclock. ok. iwent into the chapel put my head on the pew in front of me and slept,,,,i wake up to everything being off and dark and people not speaking the language,,theres a small monkey looking demon the size of say a large bird it could move like one too,it was perched atop well..aperch in the church at the altar and pointed out behind me where great beasts(demons) walked in and took ground in front where the community of people gathered and were told to march into the streets doing sin ,,basically,naked sinning people but in black almost like droids and couldnt talk,,,,,,i awoke to a woman saying "are you praying" isaid yes she said i need to leave as she neede the chapel for something, it was two oclock iwent to the office the priest was there but wouldnt come out.weird huh? ilooked up the small demon monkey they are supposedly th most common doing the grunt work. 


just sayin


----------



## daveycrockett (Jul 18, 2012)

i should really try to explain myself better when i write.
in this dream i felt like i was theonly one not affected.
or whats anyone think about dejavu?
its like three different threads but....
or spirits in black?
thats four fuck it...


----------



## Kim Chee (Jul 18, 2012)

There's a Greek Orthodox Church in Florida with a man who came out with a brown bag and $3. He put a salad and an aluminum foil wrapped can into the bag saying it was water. Well, if it didn't turn out to be Budweiser.


----------



## daveycrockett (Jul 19, 2012)

thanks for trying, i wanted to know if churches had helped anyone along their way and then also what anyone thought about this dream and de ja vu and spirits in black.?
berr can and salad"always like a nice salad when i think about things, baked potato cream cheese and chiiiives"


----------



## Kim Chee (Jul 19, 2012)

Random gibberish often yields undesired responses.
Oh, now I get it. This thread is about how not to
make a thread. This is helpful instruction from
Mr. Crockett.

Thank you so much, I will take your kind guidance
to heart. 

Or am I just way off topic and this is another
example of unproductivity? Not trying to be mean,
just having trouble trying to understand wtf you 
are trying to say.

Is that a drug addled mind or did it come that way?


----------



## daveycrockett (Jul 19, 2012)

i started talking about churches and wanted to know if they had or could help someone who was "travelling", but then got sidetracked by a dream i had and wanted to know what anyone thought about it then there were other subjects i was talking about in chat and you really dont understand what i wrote? it was a dream i had in a church that demons were controlling the town i was in and even went into a little detail about how these demons looked particularly the small monkey bird one and wanted to know if anyone else has seen something like this, ive had dreams others have had too or certain things in dreams are very vivid and have meaning. micheal if you dont understand what i am saying or trying to ask its ok maybe someone else will.
everyone thinks differently please dont insult me with drug jokes , yeah ive done, do drugs but am not a junkie maybe a drunk but definitely not a junkie....sometimes i write how i think and dont put it in order to be read then push post so...other people say the same thing llike im all over the page when i write.
but i still would like to know if anyone has anything to comment on these subjects.


----------



## Kim Chee (Jul 19, 2012)

Oh, it is becoming a little clearer. Dreams are as real as you let them be. Society has ways of handling situations like this:





If you go into a church and speak about having dreams and visions of demons, you may be shown the door. Mental institutions have all the slick leather restraints, pharmaceuticals and boob tube a person can handle. Take your pick.


----------



## daveycrockett (Jul 19, 2012)

i cant understand what youre saying.
im not crazy youre the one thats crazy


----------



## Kim Chee (Jul 19, 2012)

daveycrockett said:


> im not crazy youre the one thats crazy


That is a statement that can be heard coming from many patients in mental hospitals. 

Hopefully somebody here understands what you are looking for and are able to help.


----------



## daveycrockett (Jul 19, 2012)

what makes sense to me may not make sense to you.
you said it yourself.


----------



## CrypticCosmic (Jul 19, 2012)

Mental illness is serious business, I'd go get check out if I was you


----------



## NoFuture (Jul 25, 2012)

ignoring everything except the original question,

"anyone ever recieve help from a church?"

Yeah. I've gotten help from churches. Never slept in one (actually, I slept in the little area between two sets of doors, once, but got kicked out the next morning), but I've been fed multiple times. It's pretty random. Some will treat you like scum and others will legitimately care about you. Always worth a shot though.


----------



## daveycrockett (Jul 25, 2012)

yeah, unless there is no other option i wont ask


----------



## daveycrockett (Mar 4, 2013)

do you trust church meals? i know alot of the food is expired but beyond that? do you think a church or churches would try to depopulate? i really did have that dream it was very real only happened once like that though.(with the demons and shit)


----------



## daveycrockett (Mar 4, 2013)

ra.nd.o http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=0qB54PNb4hA,,,shit maybe i am....


----------



## iamwhatiam (Mar 4, 2013)

the church in castro lets you sleep outside in the doorways, as long as people pick up their cardboard and trash in the morning which they're pretty good about.


----------



## daveycrockett (Mar 9, 2013)

most churches let people sleep outside if they want to , i dont see why they wouldnt let people sleep inside if need be , i mean theyve got all that space to use...


----------



## p4r4d0x (Mar 9, 2013)

I try to avoid churches and overly religious people (pushy christians) by any means.


----------



## daveycrockett (Mar 9, 2013)

depends on the person


----------



## daveycrockett (Mar 12, 2013)

i went to mass this sinday, the preist gave a sermon that i thought was great , kinda, he went on to say "embrace the ppoooorr and help the poooor and god loves the poooor, that you shouldnt look down on the poooor and treat them as equals, people still gave dirty looks to me on the way out and in the church. after mass ended i went and sat in the pews , afew minutes later the preist came to me and said he was locking up. i asked him if he could helpl me get something to eat he said no, theres nothing i can do. there were a good few hundred people attending one man over heard and threw me ten bucks. i really just neede somthing to eat not money. I cant understand why he wouldnt help me especially after giving a speech like that to all those people. ??? i mean i went to the church and got help but not from whom i thought i would have??


----------

